# New Ruger SR1911 CMD-A (Lightweight Commander)



## Samson (Feb 19, 2015)

New Ruger SR1911 CMD-A Lightweight 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I finally found a Ruger SR1911 CMD-A (Lightweight Commander) at my local GS yesterday. The dealer said they had received several a few days ago. Had to buy one to go with my SR1911 5" and SR1911 CMD 4.25". 

Before going to the range I field stripped the gun and cleaned the bore. The frame, slide, and barrel were bone dry out of the box. 

Two of the reviewers on YouTube said the recoil on the SR1911 CMD-A was snappy because of the lightweight aluminum frame. I had some concern about this and found that the difference in recoil was not noticeable. 

Ran 100rds through it with no feed problems or malfunctions using four Ruger 10rd mags, an 8rd and four 7rd Ruger mags. The first seven rounds shot were 3-4 inches low and left of bullseye. After relaxing my strong hand grip, and tightening my support hand, the next 93 rounds were on point of aim every time. This gun can drive nails. Being 10 ounces lighter than the all- steel models, this CMD-A felt great. The Ruger SR1911 CMD-A could easily be a daily CCW.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I've been waiting my LGS to get them in stock.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I started looking for one soon after I heard about them around Jan. Finally found one about a month ago. For guns in this range I like to look before I buy. The fit and finish on this one was great. Mine was also very dry when I brought it home and field stripped it the first time. In looking for one of these guys I found a Night Watchman also and the fit and finish on it was also great. They go with the CMD I bought back in Jan of 2013. These are great little pistols; almost amazing for what they cost.



I also don't notice the difference between LW and all steel myself. It took me several pictures to get a halfway good one of the Titanium insert in the ramp of the frame.


----------

